# [glibc] munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Depuis ma nouvelle installation de Gentoo, je recontre des problèmes assez embêtant avec des logiciels, tels OpenOffice (toute la suite), Mozilla Sunbird, Codeblocks, autant compilé, qu'en bin...

Les programmes s'ouvrent et 3 secondes après il se ferme avec une erreur de ce type :

```
*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x08570650 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x4865a15a]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x30)[0x48b94450]
```

Savez-vous d'où pourrait provenir cette erreur plutôt embêtante ?

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salutations !

Peux tu mettre ton emerge --info?

As tu des CFLAGS aggressifs?

----------

## Animatrix

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Salutations !
> 
> Peux tu mettre ton emerge --info?
> 
> As tu des CFLAGS aggressifs?

 Mon emerge --info :

```
animatrix@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-tuxonice-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-tuxonice-r1 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Nov 2007 14:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/iwlwifi /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi ada aiglx alsa arts artswrappersuid asterisk audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo canvas cdda cdr cjk cli commercial cracklib crypt css cups dbox2 dbus dga divx4linux djvu dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd evo exif exscalibar fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac foomatic-db fortran freetype fuse gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glitz glut gnokii gnome gnutls gpm gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp hfs ieee1394 inotify ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog jack java jfs jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdgraphics kerberos kig-scripting kipi ladspa lame lcd ldap libcaca libnotify live livecd lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mbrola mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mono moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mp3rtp mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis ole on-the-fly-crypt openexr opengl openmp oss pam pam_chroot pam_timestamp pcmcia pcre pda pdf perforce perl png povray ppds pppd pulseaudio pwdb python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs remote rtsp ruby scanner sdl session shout skins sms sndfile soundtouch speedo speex spell spl ssl startup-notification stats stream svg symlink tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unichrome unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization vlm vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xcomposite xfs xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv v4l nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

A priori, rien de très agressif.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca m'as tout l'air d'être un problème de linker vers une librairie en dépendance. (Au hasard, as tu des problèmes avec d'autres applis GTK?)

As tu upgradé la glibc récemment ? (j'ai la même version, upgradé avant hier en ~amd64, je ne sais pas de quand date le ~x86 mais ça doit pas être vieux)

Je ne connais pas les effets de ton LDFLAG "Wl, --enable-new-dtags" mais je crains qu'il t'aie joué des tours et que tu te retrouve obligé de recompiler ton système en entier afin de le "re-linker" via :

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

Attends quand même confirmation avant (l'opération étant généralement longue ...)

----------

## Animatrix

Je crois avoir réussi une fois avec KDE, d'ouvrir Sunbird, alors que sur Gnome, et Xfce, rien.

La glibc je l'ai MAJ le 11/11.

----------

## _Seth_

Je ne pense qu'une recompil soit nécessaire.

----------

